# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  بحث في "الرقابة القضائية على القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بترقية الموظفين العموميين....

## لارين

الرقابة القضائية على القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بترقية الموظفين العموميين في الأردن


  أهمية البحث : انطلقت فكرة هذا البحث من الأهمية البالغة للترقية ، وما لها من أثر بارز في حياة شريحة واسعة من شرائح المجتمع المتمثلة في الموظفين العموميين ، الذين يعدون صناع إنجازات الدول ، كما أن وجود الترقية مقترن بالوظيفة العامة ، فالترقية هي إحدى أهم مزايا الوظيفة العامة ، كما أنها وسيلة من وسائل شغل الوظائف العامة ، وهي تهدف إلى غرس الحماس في نفوس الموظفين وتشجيعهم على  بذل أفضل ما لديهم بكل كفاءة وفاعلية ؛ مما ينعكس إيجاباً على الجهاز الإداري برمته ، ويجعله يتقدم ويتطور بشكل سليم ؛ فالترقية  تحقق غرضين معا ؛ حيث تضمن للموظف المجد نفعاً معنوياً ، يتمثل في ترقيته للوظيفة الأعلى ، ونفعاً مادياً يتجسد في زيادة راتبه ، أما الغرض الثاني فيتمثل  بتحقيق نفع للإدارة عن طريق ضمان  سير المرافق العامة بانتظام واطراد . 
        و حماية للموظف من تعسف الإدارة، عملت التشريعات الوظيفية على إيجاد حماية قانونية للموظف عن طريق إخضاع القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية للرقابة القضائية ؛ فعندما تتخذ الإدارة قرارا يتعلق بالترقية ، يتوجب عليها احترام القانون بمعناه الواسع ، فان تجاوزت حدود سلطتها ، كأن تصدر قراراتها بشكل يتصف بعدم المشروعية ، كان للموظف الطعن بالقرارات المعيبة أمام القضاء ، وعلى هذا الأساس تتسم الرقابة القضائية بالاستقلال عن طرفي النزاع ، وتتصف بالحياد والنزاهة والموضوعية ؛ وبالتالي فهي أفضل من الرقابة الإدارية وتعد أنجع طريقة  لضمان احترام القانون والخضوع لسيادته وفقاً لمبدأ المشروعية . 
 كما تفرض الرقابة القضائية على الإدارة ، ضرورة قيامها بتبني أسسا موضوعية لاختيار الموظف الأصلح للوظيفة الأعلى ، مما ينعكس ايجابياً على تطوير الجهاز الإداري والارتقاء به ؛ وهذا يؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة وفاعلية الموظفين أنفسهم ، لكون الكفاءة هي السبيل الوحيد للموظف إذا ما رغب صعود درجات السلم الوظيفي ، وهذا لا شك،  يصب في المصلحة العامة  . 
مشكلة البحث: على الرغم من الأهمية البالغة لهذا الموضوع إلا أن موضوع الرقابة القضائية لم يلق أي اهتمام من الباحثين في مجال الوظيفة العامة ،  لذا نحاول من خلال هذا البحث تسليط الضوء على موقف المشرع الأردني، لبيان فيما إذا أجازت التشريعات الوظيفة في الأردن الطعن بالقرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية ؟ ومن هي الجهة المختصة بذلك، القضاء النظامي أم القضاء الإداري ؟؟ وما هو مدى أو حدود هذه الرقابة ؟؟  فهل تشمل فحص مشروعية القرار الإداري ومدى توافر شروط الترقية ؟ وهل تمتد هذه الرقابة لتطال أسباب التخطي في الترقية ؟  
خطة البحث ومنهجه: للوقوف على حقيقة الرقابة القضائية على القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية ، سوف نتبع منهجا قانونيا يتمثل أساسا بتحليل الاتجاهات القضائية لمحكمة العدل العليا الأردنية بشان الرقابة على القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية في ضوء موقف المشرع الأردني من هذه الرقابة .   
    وتأسيساً على ما تقدم سوف نقسم الدراسة في هذا البحث إلى أربعة مباحث يسبقها مطلب تمهيدي وعلى النحو التالي:
المطلب التمهيدي: الجهة المختصة بالرقابة القضائية على قرارات الترقية.
المبحث الأول:   الرقابة القضائية على الشروط الشكلية لقبول الدعوى.
المبحث الثاني:  الرقابة القضائية على الشروط الموضوعية لقبول الدعوى.   
المبحث الثالث:  صور الطعن في قرارات الترقية. 
المبحث الرابع:  إجراءات رفع دعوى  الإلغاء أمام محكمة العدل العليا  .

والله ولي التوفيق ،،،،،،



                                              المطلب التمهيدي 
	الجهة المختصة بالرقابة القضائية على قرارات الترقية   

      تختلف الجهة القضائية التي تباشر الرقابة  على القرارات  الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية باختلاف النظام القضائي المتبع في الدولة ؛ حيث تنقسم الدول بصدد تنظيم السلطة القضائية إلى نظامين رئيسيين : الأول هو النظام الموحد والمطبق في الدول ذات النظام الأنجلوسكسوني مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبريطانيا( ) ، والثاني هو النظام المزدوج والمطبق في فرنسا ومصر والأردن، حيث يوجد نوعين من المحاكم ، محاكم عادية تختص  بنظر المنازعات بين الأفراد ومحاكم إدارية تختص في المنازعات التي تنشأ بين الأفراد الإدارة ، فاختصاص القضاء الإداري بنظر المنازعات الإدارية ، ضيقا واتساعا ، يكون في الحدود التي يرسمها القانون ( ).
      و قد استفادت الأردن من تجارب الدول التي أخذت بنظام القضاء المزدوج واتبعته لاسيما من منذ عام 1989 ، حيث استجاب المشرع العادي لنداء المشرع الدستوري ، عندما سن قانون محكمة العدل العليا المؤقت رقم 11 لسنة 1989 ( ) ، حيث تم استحداث، ولأول مرة في الأردن، محكمة مستقلة ومتخصصة في نظر بعض المنازعات الإدارية ألا وهي محكمة العدل العليا( ) ، وبصدور هذا القانون تم غرس بذره القضاء الإداري  المستقل في الأردن. 
  وتجدر الإشارة بان اختصاص القضاء الإداري الأردني بنظر المنازعات الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية  هو أمر حديث نسبيا ، يعود إلى عام 1992  أي بعد سن قانون محكمة العدل العليا رقم 12 لسنة 1992 ، وقبل ذلك لم تكن محكمة العدل العليا صاحبة صلاحية بنظر الطعون المتعلقة بالترقية ، لان المادة (10/3) من  قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية رقم 26 لسنة 1952  وكذلك المادة (9/أ) من قانون محكمة العدل العليا المؤقت رقم 11 لسنة 1989 حددتا اختصاصات المحكمة على سبيل الحصر، وليس من بينها القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية ،لذا فان المحكمة كانت تقرر رد الدعوى المتعلقة بالطعن بقرارات الترقية لعدم الاختصاص  حيث تقول ((..إن صلاحية محكمة العدل العليا هي صلاحية محددة، وان المادة العاشرة من قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية قد أخرجت قرارات الترقية من صلاحيتها. ولا تختص المحكمة بالنظر في الطعن بقرار رفض ترقية المستدعي....)) ( ) .
   وقد حاولت المحكمة في بعض اجتهاداتها أن تفسر النصوص بطريقة ذكية ، من اجل إسباغ الحماية على الموظف العام  حيث كيَفت بعض قرارات الترقية على أساس إنها قرارات تتعلق بالتعيين بالوظيفة العامة  واعتبرت الأمر يدخل في اختصاصها حيث تقول ((....إن القرارات الإدارية الصادرة في شؤون الموظفين والمتعلقة بالتعيين في الوظائف العامة تدخل في اختصاص محكمة العدل العليا... إن تقليد الموظف وظيفة أخرى تختلف عن الوظيفة التي كان يشغلها من حيث التأهيل لها وشروط التعيين فيها يعتبر تعيينا لا ترقية... أما كون مجلس الجامعة وصف القرار بأنه قرار ترقية فلا يغير من الأمر شيئا، إذ العبرة في تكييف القرار لحكم القانون لا للوصف الذي تسبغه عليه الجهة الإدارية...)) ( )  .
وقد حدد المشرع الأردني اختصاصات محكمة العدل العليا  في قانونها الحالي على سبيل الحصر، ومن ثم فان محكمة البداية هي صاحبة  الولاية العامة بنظر المنازعات الإدارية  ، كما قصر المشرع رسالة المحكمة على النظر في المنازعات الإدارية تأكيدا لمبدأ سيادة القانون، ولكن لا تقتصر رسالة القضاء الإداري على هذا الأمر وحده ، فالقضاء الإداري يعد مستشارا ومشرعا للحكومة، وهذه وظيفة لا تقل أهميتها عن وظيفية الفصل في المنازعات ، وبالتالي لم يمنحها أي دور استشاري يتعلق بالإفتاء أو التشريع  خلافا لموقف المشرع المصري في قانون مجلس الدولة ( ).
  بعد أن تعرفنا على الجهة المختصة بالرقابة على القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية،ألا وهي محكمة العدل العليا ،لابد لنا من التعرف على حدود الرقابة القضائية على الشروط الشكلية و الموضوعية لرفع دعوى الإلغاء ، وكذلك التعرف على صور الطعن بقرارات الترقية ، وأخيرا، نتطرق لإجراءات رفع دعوى الإلغاء أمام محكمة العدل العليا وهذا ما سنوضحه تباعا.

المبحث الأول 
الرقابة  القضائية على الشروط الشكلية  لقبول  الدعوى  
   نعرض في هذا المبحث للشروط الواجب توافرها في قرار الترقية المطعون فيه أو ماهية قرار الترقية القابل للطعن بالإلغاء أمام المحكمة ، وكذلك الشروط المتعلق برافع الدعوى وميعاد رفعها. 

المطلب الأول: ماهية قرار الترقية المطلوب إلغاؤه :
 إن  قرارات الإدارة المتعلقة  بالترقية هي  قرارات إدارية  خالصة ، وقد عرفت محكمة العدل العليا القرار الإداري بالقول ((... .القرار الإداري هو إفصاح الإدارة عن إرادتها الملزمة بما لها من سلطة بمقتضى القوانين والأنظمة وذلك بقصد إحداث اثر قانوني معين متى كان ذلك ممكنا وجائزا وكان الباعث عليه ابتغاء مصلحة عامة....). ( )
ومن خلال تحليل التعريف المتقدم للقرار الإداري، نجد بان محكمة العدل العليا تشترط عدة شروط في قرار الترقية الذي يقبل الطعن بالإلغاء ، ومن  هذه الشروط :  
1-	يجب أن يكون القرار المطعون فيه قراراً إدارياً: إي يجب أن يكون صادر عن جهة إدارية ، أي عن احد الهيئات الإدارية التابعة لشخص من أشخاص القانون العام ، سواء كانت إقليمية كالدولة والمجالس المحلية أو مرفقيه كالمؤسسات العامة و النقابات وغيرها. وعليه ، ومن خلال إعمال هذا الشرط فان القرارات الصادرة عن السلطتين التشريعية و القضائية لا تعد قرارات إدارية تقبل الطعن بالإلغاء أمام محكمة العدل العليا ، ولابد من استبعادها .
  و تعتمد محكمة العدل العليا المعيار الشكلي أساسا  للتمييز ما بين القرارات الإدارية من جهة و الإعمال التشريعية  والإعمال القضائية من جهة أخرى ،  حيث تقول( ) ((...إن محكمة العدل العليا لا تختص بنظر طلب الإلغاء المقدم ضد الإعمال التشريعية والقضائية....  أن الرأي السائد يعرف الإعمال القضائية بأنها هي الصادرة عن الهيئات القضائية سواء أكانت هذه القرارات في طبيعتها أعمالا قضائية أو أوامر ولائية أو أعمالا متعلقة بسير الدعوى وتحريكها أو إجراءات تنفيذ الأحكام.....  إن المعيار الذي يرجع إليه لتحديد القرارات القضائية هو المعيار الشكلي الذي يضع موضع الاعتبار للهيئة التي يصدر عنها القرار هل هي سلطة لها الصفة القضائية أم لا......  )) وتضيف في حكم آخر ((..إن القرار الإداري حسب التعريف الذي استقر عليه الفقه الإداري هو كل تصريح عن الإدارة من شانه إن يحدث مركزاً قانونياً يصدر عن سلطة إدارية في صيغة تنفيذية، ومن هذا يتضح إن الشرط الأساسي لاعتبار القرار قراراً إداريا أن يصدر عن سلطة إدارية لا عن سلطة قضائية أو تشريعية .....)) ( ).
    ولكنها – إي المحكمة - خرجت عن هذا الأصل العام في مجال القوانين المؤقتة إذ اعتبرتها أعمالا تشريعية على الرغم من صدورها من السلطة التنفيذية حيث تقول : ((...انه في الأوقات التي يكون فيها مجلس الأمة غير منعقد أو منحلا ، يختفي مبدأ الفصل بين السلطات مؤقتا وتجمع السلطة التنفيذية إلى جانب مهام الإدارة مهام التشريع، إي إن السلطة التنفيذية هي سلطة مشرعة، ولذلك فان القوانين الصادرة عنها بهذه الصفة لا تعتبر قرارات إدارية بل عملا تشريعيا، ولا تختص محكمة العدل العليا بإلغائها بدعوى مباشرة....)) ( ).. 
2-	يجب أن يكون القرار نهائياً :  وقد عبر قانون محكمة العدل العليا عن هذا الشرط في المادة (9) بعبارة ( القرارات الإدارية النهائية) إي يجب  أن يكون القرار الإداري منتجا لآثاره  القانونية بمجرد صدوره ، دون أن يتوقف على اعتماد أو مصادقة من جهة إدارية أعلى، وبهذا تقول محكمة العدل العليا (( إن القضاء الإداري قد استقر على اعتبار القرار نهائياً إذا صدر عن سلطة إدارية دون حاجة إلى تصديق سلطة إدارية أعلى ....  القرارات الإدارية تصبح قابلة للطعن بالإلغاء فور صيرورتها قابلة للتنفيذ...)) ( ) وعليه ، فان المحكمة لا تعتبر التنسيب أو التوصية أو  الاقتراح أو  إبداء الرأي أو الإجراءات التمهيدية  المتعلقة بالترقية قرارات إدارية تقبل الطعن بالإلغاء ( ). حيت تقول  ((...إن ما صدر عن المستدعى ضده الثاني أمين عمان الكبرى هو عبارة عن تنسيب للمستدعى ضدها الثالثة بترفيع المستدعى ضده .. وبما إن التنسيب ليس بقرار إداري بالمعنى القانوني فلا يخاصم من اصدر تنسيبا ، وعليه فلا ينتصب أمين عمان الكبرى خصما للمستدعي.... ( ))) 
3-	 يجب أن يحدث القرار الإداري أثر قانوني معين: حتى يقبل القرار الطعن بالإلغاء يجب أن ينتج آثاراً قانونية ، فالقرار الإداري الذي هو محل لدعوى الإلغاء  هو عمل قانوني تتولد عنه آثار قانونية ، على خلاف العمل المادي الذي لا تتولد عنه مثل هذه الآثار، فالقرار الإداري يعدل في مراكز قانونية قائمة على عكس العمل المادي الذي لا يعدل هذه المراكز( ) . 
وتطبيقا لذلك قضت المحكمة (( إذا كان ما طعن فيه المستدعي لا يعدو كونه خطابا موجها من صاحب التوقيع إلى أمين عام وزارة المياه والري لإعلام المستدعي بمشروحات معالي وزير المياه والري بتعذر ترفيعه إلى الدرجة الخاصة لعدم وجود شاغر ، وهذا الخطاب لا يعتبر قرارا إداريا تنفيذيا قابلا للطعن بالمعنى المقصود في دعوى الإلغاء لأنه لم يحدث أو يلغ أو يغير مركزا قانونيا للمستدعي ....... ( )))

4.	أن يكون صادراً من سلطة إدارية وطنية: حتى يقبل القرار الطعن بالإلغاء أمام القضاء الوطني يجب أن يكون صادر من سلطة وطنية ( )، والعبرة بجنسية المرفق، لا بجنسية العاملين فيه ، فالقرارات الإدارية التي تصدر عن السفارات الأجنبية لا تقبل الطعن أمام محكمة العدل العليا، وحتى لو الذي اصدر القرار أردنيا و المخاطب به أردنيا، في حين يقبل الطعن بالقرارات الإدارية الصادرة عن السفارات الأردنية في الخارج بغض النظر عن جنسية من أصدرها ، وتطبيقا لذلك قضت محكمة العدل العليا ((لا تسمع الدعوى التي تقام على إحدى السفارات الأجنبية في عمان لعدم الاختصاص على اعتبار إن السفارة هي جزء من بلد المبعوث.. ( ) )) . وقد اعتبرت المحكمة قاعدة الحصانة الدبلوماسية لدار البعثة الدبلوماسية من النظام العام ، وبالتالي يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بها من تلقاء نفسها وبدون طلب من  الخصوم( ).
المطلب الثاني : الشرط المتعلق بالطاعن ( الموظف رافع الدعوى)
 حتى تقبل المحكمة الدعوى يجب  أن يكون للموظف مصلحة مشروعة يقرها القانون ، فمن المسلم به أنه لا دعوى بغير مصلحة ، ومن ثم يشترط لقبول الدعاوى بصفة عامة و دعوى الإلغاء بصفة خاصة أن يكون للموظف مصلحة في رفع الدعوى( )  ، فالمصلحة هي مناط الدعوى وشرطا لقبولها ( ) .وقد أكد المشرع الأردني على هذا الأمر حيث نصت المادة (9/ج/2) من قانون محكمة العدل العليا على: ((لا تقبل  الدعوى المقدمة من أشخاص ليست لهم مصلحة شخصية )) ( ).
  وتقوم المصلحة في وجود المستدعي في مركز قانوني يؤثر فيه القرار المطعون فيه تأثيرا مباشراً ،  بحيث يكون القرار المطعون فيه قد مسّ  حالة قانونية خاصة بالمستدعي تجعل له مصلحة شخصية مباشرة مادية كانت أم أدبية في طلب إلغائه ، وعلى الرغم من دعوى الإلغاء تنتمي إلى القضاء العيني  ( دعوى موضوعية ) يقصد منها  الدفاع عن المشروعية والصالح العام ، فهذا لا يكفي، بل لابد من أن يكون الطاعن يهدف إلى  الدفاع عن مصلحة ذاتية اثر فيها القرار المطعون فيه تأثيرا مباشرا ( ). 

   ولا يشترط توافر المصلحة عند رفع الدعوى فحسب ، بل  يتعين أن تستمر تلك المصلحة لحين الفصل فيها  ، وقد أكدت محكمة العدل العليا على هذا الأمر حيث تقول :  ((  لقد  استقر الفقه والقضاء على أن المصلحة هي مناط الدعوى فلا دعوى بدون مصلحة ، وفي دعوى الإلغاء فإن قيام المصلحة شرط أساسي لقبولها ، ولا يكفي في ذلك توافر شرط المصلحة وقت رفع الدعوى ، بل يتعين أن يظل هذا الشرط قائماً حتى الفصل فيها ... " ( ). 
  وحول طبيعة الدفع بانعدام المصلحة ،  تجد المحكمة أن هذا الدفع  هو دفع بعدم القبول ؛ حيث تقول : (( .. وانه بالرغم من عدم أثاره الدفع بانعدام المصلحة والذي هو ليس دفعاً موضوعياً أو شكلياً وإنما هو دفع بعدم القبول ويجوز لمحكمة العدل العليا التي تملك بحكم رقابتها القانونية للقرار المستأنف القضاء من تلقاء نفسها بعدم قبول الدعوى ... ( ))).
  ومن جانبا نجد بان الدفع بانعدام المصلحة ابتداء هو دفع بعدم القبول( ) ؛ لان المشرع استخدم في المادة  (9/ج/2)  من قانون محكمة العدل العليا  عبارة ((لا تقبل  الدعوى المقدمة من أشخاص ليست لهم مصلحة شخصية )) ، أما في حالة انتفاء المصلحة إثناء سير الدعوى ، بعدما كانت قائمة وقت رفعها ، فإننا نجد بان الدفع في مثل هذه الحالة هو دفع موضوعي، كونه يتعلق بمسألة موضوعية وليست شكلية ، فالدعوى قبلت سلفا ، لتوفر المصلحة وقت رفعها ، مما لا يجوز معه إعادة بحث مسألة قبول الدعوى مرة أخرى، لذا فانه يتعين  على المحكمة بهذه الحالة أن  تقرر  رد الدعوى لانتفاء الخصومة وليس عدم قبول الدعوى( )  . 
    وقد تكون مصلحة الطاعن محققة ؛ بمعنى أنه سيحصل على نفع مادي أو معنوي في حال حكم له بإلغاء القرار المطعون به  و القاضي بعدم ترقيته ، وقد تكون مصلحة الطاعن محتملة ، والقضاء الإداري مستقر على قبول دعوى الإلغاء حتى ولو كانت المصلحة محتملة ؛ وقد  أكدت محكمة العدل العليا  الأردنية ( )و كذلك المحكمة الإدارية العليا  المصرية على ذلك ، حيث قضت الأخيرة  :  بأن : " للموظف حق الطعن في القرارات المخالفة للقانون حتى ولو لم يكن من شأن إلغاء هذه القرارات ترقيته فوراً ، ويكفي أن يكون من شأن هذا الإلغاء تقديم ترقيته في كشوف الأقدمية ، ومن ثم فإن للمدعي في هذه الدعوى مصلحة شخصية محتملة في الطعن في القرار رغم عدم استيفائه وقت صدوره للمدة الزمنية الواجبة للترقية ... " ( ).
كما قضت محكمة العدل العليا بأنه  ((.. يعتبر شرط المصلحة متوافرا في المستدعيين باعتبار إنهما يطعنان في قرار ترقية موظف غيرهما بداعي إن أيا منهما أحق من الموظف بالدرجة التي رقي إليها.... ( ))) .
 المطلب الثالث  : الشرط المتعلق بالميعاد  .
    ينبغي للطاعن أن يرفع دعوى الإلغاء خلال المدة القانونية المقررة، وهذه المدة محددة بستين يوماً تبدأ من تاريخ تبليغ القرار أو تاريخ نشره بالجريدة الرسمية، أو بأي طريقة أخرى ينص عليها بالقرار( )، وقد قضت محكمة العدل العليا بأن : " ميعاد الطعن بإلغاء القرار الإداري ستين يوماً من تاريخ تبلغيه ، أو نشره في الجريدة الرسمية أو بأي طريقة أخرى يقضي التشريع بتبليغ ذوي الشأن بها ، إذا كان التشريع ينص على العمل بالقرار من ذلك التاريخ " ( ). 
وقد استقر اجتهاد محكمة العدل العليا  على اعتبار شرط الميعاد  متعلق بالنظام العام ، يجوز إثارة في أي مرحلة تكون عليها الدعوى ، ويجوز للمحكمة أن تثيره من تلقاء نفسها  حيث تقول : ((...  إن المشرع بتقريره ميعاداً للطعن تصبح بعده القرارات الإدارية حصينة من الإلغاء وهدف من ذلك إلى مصلحة عليا وهي استقرار القرارات الإدارية ، وعدم تركها مستهدفة للطعن بدعوى الإلغاء أمراً مفتوحاً مما يشيع الفوضى والاضطراب في المحيط الإداري ، وهو الأمر الذي يحرص المشرع على تجنبه توخياً وحماية للمصلحة العامة ، وعلى هذا الأساس فإن مراعاة هذا الميعاد يعد من النظام العام لا تملك المحكمة أي تغيير فيه ، وأن عليها أن تراقبه بدقة وفي أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى.... ( )))
  وعلى الرغم من إن المشرع ذكر وسيلتين لبدء ميعاد الطعن بالإلغاء ، وهما وسيلتا النشر والإعلان ، إلا إن القضاء الإداري أضاف وسيلة ثالثة ، وهي وسليه العلم اليقيني، حيث يقوم العلم اليقيني مقام التبليغ ، ولكن العلم الذي يعتد به ، يجب أن يكون علما حقيقيا لا افتراضيا  ولا ضنياً، ويجب أن يكون الطاعن عالماً بفحوى القرار وأسبابه ( ).

المبحث الثاني
الرقابة  القضائية على الشروط الموضوعية  لقبول الدعوى 
   يطلق على دعوى الإلغاء في فرنسا دعوى تجاوز السلطة  أو دعوى القانون العام وهذه الدعوى تعتبر الطريق الأساسي للطعن بإلغاء القرارات الإدارية ، وتعد أهم وسيلة للمطالبة بإلغاء القرارات الإدارية المخالفة للقانون بالنسبة للأفراد ، وعلى هذا الأساس فهي ضمانة قضائية مهمة لحماية وصيانة مبدأ المشروعية من ناحية ، ولصيانة وحماية حقوق الأفراد ومصالحهم ضد تعسف وشطط الإدارة من ناحية أخرى ( ).
   وفي حقيقة الأمر، كان المشرع الفرنسي أول من أعطى حق اللجوء للقضاء الإداري للطعن بإلغاء القرارات الإدارية المخالفة للقانون ؛ فالموظف الذي يَصْدُرُ قرار بعدم ترقيته دون مسوغ قانوني له الحق في الطعن بذلك القرار مطالباً بحقه بالترقية عن طريق رفع دعوى الإلغاء ( ). كما يحق له أيضا  الطعن في قرار ترقية غيره من الموظفين  ، إذا ما تم تخطيه في الترقية ( ) ، وله طلب إلغاء الترقيات التي تتم سواء أكانت في درجته أو الدرجات الأعلى في كادره ( ) ، ويكون حق الطعن بقرارات الترقية أمام المجلس الأعلى للوظيفة العامة ، وأيضاً للموظف أن يطعن بتلك القرارات أمام مجلس الدولة ( ).
    وفي مصر يحق للموظف الطعن في قرارات الترقية ؛ حيث بينت المادة (10) من قانون مجلس الدولة القرارات التي يجوز الطعن بها بالإلغاء ، والتي من بينها حق الطعن في قرارات الترقية ( ) ، فقضاء الإلغاء في مصر يختص بالنظر في قرارات الترقية منذ إنشاء مجلس الدولة في سنة 1946 ( ).
   كما أجاز المشرع الأردني  – ومنذ سن قانون محكمة العدل العليا  رقم 12 لسنة 1992 -  للموظف الطعن بقرارات الترقية (الترفيع)  أمام محكمة العدل العليا ، حيث ينعقد الاختصاص لمحكمة العدل العليا دون غيرها بنظر الطعون المتعلقة بالترقية ؛ حيث نصت المادة (9/أ/2) من قانون محكمة العدل العليا  صراحة على اختصاص المحكمة بالنظر في : " الطعون التي يقدمها ذوو الشأن في القرارات الإدارية النهائية الصادرة بالتعيين في الوظائف العامة ، أو المتعلقة بالزيادة السنوية أو الترفيع ، أو بالنقل أو الانتداب ، أو الإعارة " 
   وهنالك عدة عناصر لا بد من توافرها في قرار الترقية باعتباره قرارا ادريا خالصا ، وهذه  العناصر هي  الاختصاص والشكل والسبب والمحل والغاية ( ) ، وقد بينت المادة (10)  من قانون محكمة العدل العليا رقم (12) لسنة 1992 ( ) بان دعوى الإلغاء  تقام على من أصدر القرار المطعون فيه ، ويشترط أن تستند الدعوى على سبب أو أكثر من الأسباب التالية :  أ – عدم الاختصاص . ب – مخالفة الدستور أو القوانين أو الأنظمة أو الخطأ في تطبيقها أو تأويلها. ج – اقتران القرار أو إجراءات إصداره بعيب الشكل . د – إساءة استعمال السلطة . 
 ويقتصر دور محكمة العدل العليا عند النظر في  منازعات الترقية على التحقق من مشروعية القرار المطعون دون أن يكون للمحكمة حق التدخل في تعديل القرار المطعون فيه أو تصحيحه ، أو توجيه أوامر للإدارة ؛ لأن هذا الأمر في أساسه من صميم اختصاص الإدارة .
وسوف نعرض بشكل مختصر لأوجه إلغاء القرار الإداري المتعلق بالترقية وكما يلي : 
المطلب الأول : عيب عدم الاختصاص :
  يعد عيب الاختصاص العيب الأول في أوجه الإلغاء ، ويتحقق عدم الاختصاص عندما تصدر الجهة الإدارية قرارها دون أن يكون لها الصفة لإصداره ، بمعنى أنها لم تكن تملك الصلاحية لإصدار القرار الإداري مع أن القرار قد يكون مشروعاً في كافة الجوانب ، ولكنه صدر ممن لا يملك الحق في إصداره ( ) ، فالقرارات الإدارية يلزم لمشروعيتها أن تكون صادرة ممن يملك  الحق بإصدارها ( ) ، ويفرق الفقه والقضاء بين نوعين من عدم الاختصاص الأول هو عدم الاختصاص الجسيم الذي ينحدر بالقرار الإداري إلى درجة الانعدام ، والثاني عدم الاختصاص البسيط الذي يجعل القرار معيباً وقابلاً للإلغاء عند الطعن فيه أمام القضاء الإداري ( ).
وفي الأردن ينعقد الاختصاص للوزير بترفيع الموظفين ، سواء كان الترفيع جوازيا أم وجوبيا، وذلك بناء على تنسيب من لجنة شؤون الموظفين وفقا لإحكام المادة (40) من نظام الخدمة المدنية رقم (30) لسنة 2007 .
   وقد قضت محكمة العدل العليا  بإلغاء قرار إداري كونه صادر عن جهة غير مختصة  حيث تقول  ((...يستفاد من نصوص المواد (5،8،9،12،13،17،18) من نظام موظفي البلديات رقم (1) لسنة 1955 إن المجلس البلدي هو صاحب الصلاحية والمسؤول عن ترفيع موظفي البلديات المصنفين، وتعيينهم واختيار مراكز عملهم ونقلهم. وحيث أن القرار الطعين صدر عن رئيس البلدية وليس عن المجلس صاحب الصلاحية، يكون القرار قد صدر والحالة هذه من جهة غير مختصة مخالفا لإحكام القانون مما يتعين إلغاؤه.... ( )))
المطلب الثاني:  عيب الشكل  والإجراءات  :
     يتمثل هذا العيب بإهمال أو عدم صحة القواعد الإجراءات أو الشكلية المحددة لإصدار القرارات قي القوانين والأنظمة ( )، فالشكل يتعلق بالوجود الخارجي للقرار الإداري ( )، و الإجراءات تتعلق بالخطوات التي تتبع في إصدار القرار ، وانه يقع بإهمال أو عدم صحة أي منها ( ).
والأصل أن القرار الإداري لا يتقيد بشكل معين ما لم يتطلب القانون إتباع شكل أو إجراء محدد ( ) ، ويجب أن يكون الشكل جوهرياً حتى يترتب عليه إلغاء القرار الإداري ، أما إذا كان غير جوهري فإنه لا يؤثر على سلامة القرار ، ولا يؤدي إلى بطلانه ( ) .
والشكليات الجوهرية ،هي التي نص عليها  القانون ورتب على تخلفها بطلان القرار ، ولكن المشكلة تثار فيما إذا حدد القانون قواعد إجرائية معينة ، ولم يرتب على تخلفها بطلان القرار الإداري ؛ فالأمر يرجع في هذه الحال إلى القضاء  الإداري ، والذي يبحث عادة في مدى أهمية  الشكل المطلوب والذي صدر القرار مخالفا له ؛ بمعنى أنه إذا كانت مخالفة الشكل تؤثر على مضمون القرار وفحواه ، فإنه الشكل يعتبر جوهرياً ، أما إذا لم يؤثر على مضمون القرار ، فإنه لا يعتبر جوهرياً ، وبالتالي لا يؤثر على القرار الإداري ( ).
 ولكن الاتجاه القضائي الحديث لمحكمة العدل العليا يقيم وزنا لكافة الشكليات الواردة بالقانون ، ويرتب على إغفال أي شكلية بطلان القرار الإداري بقطع النظر عن طبيعة هذه الشكلية ، وهذا  ما أكدته في أحد أحكامها حيث قضت بأنه : ((...  يجب على الإدارة أن تصدر قراراتها وفقاً للإجراءات التي حدَّدها المشرع وفي الشكل المرسوم لها ، ذلك أنه من المقرر فقهاً وقضاءً أن الأصل في قواعد الشكل والإجراءات في إصدار الأعمال الإدارية أنها مقررة للمصلحة العامة ومصلحة الأفراد على السواء ، و أن القاعدة المستقرة تقضي بأن مخالفة تلك القواعد والإجراءات يستتبع بطلان القرار الإداري ... ( ))) 
  ومن خلال استقراء نصوص نظام الخدمة المدنية رقم (30) لسنة 2007 نجد بان المشرع تطلب شرط الكتابة في القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالتعيين ، كما تطلب مراعاة بعض القواعد الإجرائية في الترفيع ، فلابد من تشكيل لجنة (لجنة شؤون الموظفين ) بقرار من الوزير ، و ترفع  اللجنة  تنسيباتها إلى الوزير ،  ولابد من أن تكون اللجنة مشكلة  تشكيلا قانونيا سليما ، ولابد من مراعاة القواعد الخاصة باجتماع هذه اللجنة من حيث زمان ومكان  الانعقاد و توافر النصاب القانوني للاجتماع وتحت طائلة البطلان .  
   وقد قضت محكمة العدل العليا بإلغاء قرار إداري نظرا لعدم قانونية اجتماع لجنة شؤون الموظفين حيث تقول ((...يتضح من أحكام المادة (21) من نظام الخدمة المدنية انه لكي يصح قانونا إحالة موضوع ترفيع المستدعي إلى اللجنة المركزية ديوان الخدمة المدنية أن تكون لجنة شؤون الموظفين بالوزارة ( وزارة العدل ) قد اجتمعت بكامل تشكيلها القانوني ، وان يكون هناك اختلاف بالرأي بين أعضائها في موضوع التنسيب .... إذا اقتصر قرار لجنة شؤون الموظفين في وزارة العدل على توقيع كل من أمين عام الوزارة والعضو الأخر عنها في حين انه جاء خلوا من توقيع عضو ديوان الخدمة المدنية ولم يرد ما يثبت حضوره اجتماع اللجنة فان هذا الاجتماع يغدو غير قانوني وعديم الأثر بما تمخض عنه وبالتالي يغدو طلب المستدعي إحالة موضوع إلى اللجنة المركزية فاقدا لمسوغاته القانونية.. ( ))). وقد اعتبرت المحكمة إن التنسيب المنصوص عليه في نظام الخدمة المدنية إجراء شكلي جوهري يؤدي إغفاله إلى بطلان القرار الصادر بدونه حتى ولو كان التنسيب غير ملزم لمصدر القرار ( ). 

المطلب الثالث : عيب مخالفة القانون :
   هذا العيب بمفهومه الواسع يستغرق كافة أوجه الإلغاء أو العيوب  التي تشوب القرارات الإدارية وتجعلها باطلة لكون مخالفة الاختصاص المحدد بالقانون ، أو مخالفة الإجراءات الشكلية المقررة ، أو إساءة استعمال السلطة تعد في جميع الأحوال مخالفة للقانون ، إلا أن الفقه والقضاء الإداريين درجا على استخدام مصطلح مخالفة القانون بمعناه  الضيق ، والمتمثل في العيب المتعلق بمحل القرار  الإداري  فحسب ( ) ، كالخطأ في تفسير القانون  أو الخطأ في تطبيق القانون  والتي تعد من أهم أوجه إلغاء القرار الإداري وأكثرها تطبيقاً ( ).
   لقد بين المشرع الأردني في المادة (10/ب) من قانون محكمة العدل العليا  هذا الوجه من أوجه الإلغاء بالقول (( مخالفة الدستور أو القوانين أو الأنظمة أو الخطأ في تطبيقها أو تأويلها )) ومن ثم فان هذا العيب قد يتخذ صورة المخالفة المباشرة للقاعدة القانونية ، عندما تتصرف الإدارة وكأن القاعدة غير موجودة، كأن تقوم الإدارة بترقية موظف دون استيفائه لشرط المدة المحدد بنظام الخدمة المدنية ، وقد يتخذ صورة  الخطأ في تفسير القانون كأن تعطي الإدارة – من خلال التفسير – معنى للقاعدة القانونية خلافا  للمعنى المحدد من قبل المشرع ، كان تتوسع بمفهوم كفاءة أو عدم كفاءة الموظف عند إصدارها قرارا بترقيته  ، وقد يتخذ هذا العيب صورة  الخطأ في تطبيق  القانون عند عدم وجود الوقائع التي بني عليها القرار المطعون فيه أو عدم استيفائها  للشروط التي يتطلبها المشرع، كأن تقوم بترقية الموظف معتقدة بان الموظف نجح بالاختبار أو اجتاز البرامج التدريبية  المقررة  ( ) .
   وقد أضافت المادة (10) من قانون محكمة العدل العليا في الأردن صورة رابعة لعيب مخالفة القانون تتمثل بمخالفة الدستور ، نظرا  لعدم وجود محكمة دستورية في الأردن . وحاليا تتمثل الرقابة على دستورية  القوانين في الأردن  من خلال رقابة الامتناع ؛ حيث تمتنع المحاكم عن تطبيق النصوص القانونية المخالفة للدستور ، دون أن تملك الحق بإلغاء تلك النصوص، لذا نتمنى على مشرعنا الأردني أن ينشئ محكمة دستورية تراقب دستورية القوانين في الأردن .
   وفي هذا الصدد ، قضت محكمة العدل العليا بإلغاء قرار إداري كون الإدارة فسرت نظام الخدمة المدنية تفسيرا خاطئا ، وهذا واضح في حكمها الذي أكدت فيه انه :  ((.. لا يجوز استبعاد المستدعي الذي يشغل الدرجة الرابعة ويتقاضى راتب السنة الخامسة منها من عداد المرشحين للترفيع للدرجة الثالثة في حين انه تم ترفيع عدد من الموظفين ممن هم في السنة الثالثة من هذه الدرجة وذلك لإجراء المفاضلة بينهم ومن ثم وضعه حيث يستحق في دوره بالترفيع وترتيب اقدميته ،  سيما وان تقدير كفاءته لسنتين متتاليتين الغي من بعض من تم ترفيعهم للدرجة الثالثة، ولأنه لا يجوز تخطي الأقدم إلى الأحدث عند تساويهما في مرتبة الكفاءة والكفاية العلمية، ولا يصلح لتبرير تخطي المستدعي بالترفيع كونه كان معارا لان الإعارة لا تبخس المعار حقا من حقوقه الوظيفة بما في ذلك حقه في الترفيع عند استحقاقه له، لان الإعارة تدخل مدتها بحكم القانون في مدة خدمته الوظيفية، وعليه فيكون القرار المطعون فيه استنادا لذلك مخالفا للقانون... ( )))
   كما قضت محكمة العدل العليا بإلغاء قرار إداري كون الإدارة طبقت نظام الخدمة المدنية تطبيقا خاطئا حيث تقول :  ((..... أجازت المادة (161) من نظام الخدمة المدنية رقم (1) لسنة 1998 ترفيع الموظف الذي يحصل على مؤهل علمي جديد أعلى من المؤهل الذي يحمله ويتصل موضوع تخصصه فيه بعمل الدائرة مباشرة ، تعديل درجة الموظف أو إعطاؤه الزيادة السنوية التالية فإذا كانت الدرجة التي يشغلها الموظف أ قل من الدرجة التي كان يمكن أن يعين بها لو إن تعيينه تم على أساس المؤهل الجديد وبهذه الحالة يتم تعديل وضعه إلى الدرجة الأعلى ، إما إذا كانت الدرجة التي يشغلها أعلى من تلك التي من الدرجة السادسة فانه يستحق عند تعديل وضعه أو ترفيعه أن يرفع إلى راتب السنة الثالثة ممن يعين عليها حاملو المؤهل العلمي الذي حصل عليه وفي هذه الحالة يعطى الزيادات المنصوص عليها حسب النظام ، وعليه وحيث إن درجة المستدعي قبل حصوله على المؤهل الجديد كانت السنة الثالثة الدرجة الخامسة وفقا لإحكام المادة ( 26/ب/3) من نظام الخدمة ، وحيث إن القرار الطعين صدر بترفيع المستدعي إلى راتب السنة الثانية من الدرجة الخامسة فيكون قد صدر مخالفا للنظام مستوجب الإلغاء... ( ))).
وفي كل الأحوال ، أجازت محكمة العدل العليا للإدارة سحب قرارها القاضي بترفيع احد الموظفين إذا أخطأت الإدارة في تطبيق القانون حيث تقول : ((....لا يجوز ترفيع الموظف من الدرجة الأولى فئة أولى إلى الدرجة الخاصة إلا إذا كان قد أمضى في الدرجة الأولى مدة ثلاث سنوات خدمة فعلية أو كان يتقاضى راتبا يقل عن راتب السنة العاشرة من الدرجة الأولى من الفئة الأولى، وعليه ولما كان ترفيع المستدعي إلى الدرجة الخاصة مع انه لم يمض في الدرجة الأولى فئة أولى أكثر من شهرين فيكون إلغاء قرار ترفيع المستدعي وتصويب وضعه الوظيفي موافقا للقانون. إن سلطة الإدارة بإجراء ترفيع الموظف إلى الدرجة الخاصة مقيدة بإحكام المادة (59/ب) من نظام الخدمة المدنية وإحكام المادة (7/ا) من نظام تشكيلات الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية رقم 2/ 1993 فإذا أخطأت الإدارة في تطبيق القانون عند ممارستها سلطتها المقيدة يحق لها سحب قرارها متى تبين لها مخالفته للقانون دون التقيد بالميعاد القانوني وليس في ذلك حق مكتسب للمستدعي لان القرار الخاطئ لا ينشئ حقا...( ).)) .
 المطلب الرابع:  عيب السبب.
   يتمثل عيب السبب  في حالة غياب الأسباب القانونية أو الواقعية التي قام عليها القرار ، فالقرار الإداري لا بد أن يقوم على سبب يتمثل في الحالة القانونية ، أو الواقعية التي تدفع الإدارة إلى إصداره ( ) ، وهذه الحالة تسبق القرار الإداري ؛ فسبب إصدار القرار الإداري يعد عنصرا أساسياً من عناصر القرار الإداري ، وبالتالي فإن انتفاء وجوده يجعل القرار معيباً بعيب عدم قيام  أو وجود السبب الذي يبرر إصداره ؛ الأمر الذي يتعين معه إلغاؤه ، وهذا ما أكدته محكمة العدل العليا في إحدى أحكامها ؛ حيث قضت : " استقر الفقه والقضاء الإداريان على أن كل قرار إداري أياً كانت السلطة التي يصدر عنها مقيدة كانت أم تقديرية ، يجب أن يقوم على سبب يدعو إلى إصداره ، وأن هذا السبب هو ركن من أركان القرار الإداري وشرط لصحته " ( ) .
  ويلاحظ أن المشرع الأردني  كالمشرع المصري لم يذكر عنصر السبب صراحة كوجه مستقل من أوجه بالإلغاء ( ) ، الأمر الذي  دفع جانب من الفقه إلى القول بان عيب السبب لا يعتبر وجها مستقلا من أوجه الإلغاء ، لان المشرع لم يذكر سوى أربعة أسباب للطعن بالإلغاء ، وان عيب السبب يندرج  في هذه العيوب الأربعة، فهو يندرج تحت عيب مخالفة القانون إذا كانت سلطة الإدارة مقيدة ،ويندرج تحت عيب إساءة استعمال السلطة  إذا كانت سلطة الإدارة تقديرية ( ).
  والرأي الراجح في الفقه يرى – بحق- خلاف ذلك ؛ فالعبارة التي أوردها المشرع ((...أو لخطأ في تطبيقها أو تأويلها ))  تتضمن عيبين : الأول عيب مخالفة القانون و الثاني عيب السبب ، وهو العيب الذي قصدته المادة عندما قالت (( الخطأ بتطبيق القانون)) ، فالخطأ بتطبيق القانون  مرده إلى الخطأ في تقدير الوقائع ، أي إما  الخطأ في ماديات الوقائع أو الخطأ في وصفها القانوني ، وهذا هو بالضبط عيب السبب( ) . 
 وعلى أي حال ، ولو سلمنا جدلا بان المشرع لم يذكر عيب السبب صراحة ، كوجه مستقل من أوجه الإلغاء ،  فلا يوجد ما يمنع من القول بان هذا الوجه من أوجه الإلغاء هو من خلق وابتكار القضاء الإداري ، وليس من خلق المشرع ، فالقانون الإداري  له خصوصية خاصة باعتباره من خلق وابتكار القضاء الإداري، ومعظم نظريات القانون الإداري بما في ذلك دعوى الإلغاء هي نظريات قضائية خالصة، وان قننت فيما بعد ، وعيب السبب هو من ابتكارات هذا القضاء ،ومما يؤيد وجهة النظر هذه إن  قضاء محكمة العدل العليا  مستقر على اعتبار عيب السبب وجهاً مستقلاً من أوجه الإلغاء ؛ حيث تقول :  (.... أنَّ كل قرار إداري أيّاً كانت السلطة التي يصدر عنها مقيدة كانت أم تقديرية، يجب أنْ يقوم على سبب يدعو إلى إصداره وأنَّ هذا السبب هو ركن من أركان القرار الإداري وشرط لصحته ( )))  وتقول في حكم آخر ((يعتبر ركن السبب أحد أركان القرار الإداري ويقصد به الحالة القانونية أو الواقعية (المادية) التي تسبق صدور القرار الإداري والتي تدفع الإدارة لإصداره ومن المفروض أن يكون لكل قرار إداري سبب يقوم عليه حتى يتحقق هذا الركن من أركان القرار الإداري فإذا صدر القرار الإداري دون أن يستند إلى سبب موجود صحيح فإنه يكون قراراً معيباً بعيب السبب ويؤدي إلى بطلانه ،  وحيث أن القرار المطعون فيه لا يقوم على سبب قانوني صحيح وسليم يبرر صدوره الأمر الذي يجعله فاقداً لمشروعيته ومستوجباً للإلغاء ( ) )) 
  وعلى أي حال، فان سبب القرار الإداري يجب أن تتوافر فيه عدة شروط، بقطع النظر عما إذا كانت سلطة الإدارة مقيدة أم تقديرية ، فيجب أن يكون موجوداً من وقت طلب إصدار القرار الإداري أو محقق الوجود ، ويجب أن يكون مشروعا ، و واضحاً ومحدداً وقائماً على وقائع ظاهره يبني عليها ( ).
  وقد أقرت محكمة العدل العليا مشروعة القرار الإداري و الذي تضمن ترقية احد الموظفين لمشروعية سببه كونه بني على وقائع صحيحة حيث تقول ((... بما إن المستدعى ضده يحمل مؤهلا علميا وكفاءة لا يضاهيهما مؤهل وكفاءة ممن تنطبق عليهم شروط الترفيع الجوازي لإشغال الوظيفة الخاصة من شاغلي الدرجة الأولى في أمانة عمان ، ومنهم المستدعي ، كما إن المستدعى ضده أقدم من المستدعي في الحلول بالدرجة الأولى بالإضافة إلى ميزات أخرى ذات أهمية بشان خدمة المرفق العام ، وبما إن لجنة شؤون الموظفين استعملت سلطتها التقديرية في ترفيع المستدعى ضده دون أن تستهدف في قرارها غاية خلاف المصلحة العامة أو أنها أصدرته بقصد الكيد والانتقام ، فان القرار المشكو منه يكون قد صدر ممن يملك حق إصداره متفقا وأحكام القانون ولا ترد عليه أسباب الطعن... ( )))  . 
كما أكدت محكمة العدل العليا بان  صلاحيتها في الرقابة على أسباب القرار الإداري تنحصر في مناقشة السبب الذي بُني عليه ولا تمتد إلى سبب أخر لم يذكر فيه حيث تقول : ((.... تنحصر صلاحية المحكمة في الرقابة على أسباب القرار الإداري في مناقشة السبب الذي بني عليه ولا تمتد إلى سبب أخر لم يذكر فيه.... فترفيع  الموظف يفيد بحد ذاته التقدير وينفي عدم الكفاءة أو اللياقة ... إن توجيه الوزير كتابا إلى المستدعية يتضمن إبلاغها أمر ترفيعها إلى الدرجة الخامسة في نفس التاريخ الذي تنسب فيه الاستغناء عن خدماتها لعدم الكفاءة أو اللياقة أمر يشكل تناقضا غير مقبول..... ( ))) 
المطلب الخامس:  إساءة استعمال بالسلطة.  
  هذا العيب يدور وجودا وعدما مع السلطة التقديرية للإدارة ،فلا نستطيع النعي على القرار الإداري بأنه مشوب بعيب الانحراف بالسلطة إذا كان القرار صادر عن سلطة مقيدة ، فهذا العيب يتمثل بإنحراف الإدارة صاحبة السلطة عن أهداف القانون، بدافع لا يمت للصالح العام بصلة، حسنت نية الإدارة في هذا الدافع أو ساءت، تعمدت الانحراف فيه أو انحرفت خطأ، لا فرق في ذلك بين أن يكون الدافع غرضاً شخصياً أو مصلحة ذاتية، أو مصلحة للغير، أو دافعاً سياسياً أو غيره ، فهذا   العيب ينطوي على مخالفة القانون روحاً لا نصاً( ).
  ومن ثم ، فان تعارض نية الإدارة مع الغاية المحددة سلفاً من القرار الإداري، يجعل القرار الإداري مشوباً بعيب عدم المشروعية ، والذي يتجسد بالانحراف بالسلطة أو إساءة استعمال السلطة ، أي إن الإدارة استخدمت سلطاتها لغاية أخرى غير الغاية التي تم على أساسها منحها هذه السلطة ( )، فالانحراف بالسلطة يقع عندما يحيد مُصْدٍرَ القرار عن تحقيق المصلحة العامة أو عن الهدف المخصص الذي يبتغيه القرار ( ).
وهذا ما أكدته محكمة العدل العليا في حكم حديث لها ؛ حيث قضت بأنه : " لا يرد النعي بأن القرار المطعون فيه مشوب بعيب التعسف باستعمال السلطة ؛ حيث إن الأصل في القرار الإداري هو صدوره بريئاً في بواعثه وأهدافه والنعي عليه بإساءة استعمال السلطة مؤداه انحرافه عن المصلحة العامة وتنكب لمتطلباته وانقطاع صلته بها أو مجاوزته لأغراض بذاتها رصدها المشرع عليه ، وأنه متى كان هذا العيب ينال من الغاية التي توخاها المجلس في قراره ، فإنه يعد عيباً قصدياً لا يفترض " ( ).
 ويتميز هذا العيب بأنه عيب خفي وغير ظاهر ، ومن ثم يصعب على القضاء اكتشافه ؛ بحيث يقود القضاء إلى البحث عن النوايا الشخصية لمصدر القرار وتحديد بواعثه النفسية ، كما أنه عيب يقتضي خطأ إدارياً عمدياً ( ).

المبحث  الرابع
صور الطعن في قرارات الترقية

 إن الموظف العام إذا ما توافرت فيه شروط الترقية وانتفت عنه موانعها ، فإنه يقع على عاتق الإدارة إصدار قرار بترقيته ، إلا أنها قد لا تصدر ذلك القرار أو تصدر قراراً بترقية إقرانه وتتخطاه ، وله عندئذ أي يطعن به أمام القضاء الإداري .
والأصل العام أن الطعن بالإلغاء في أي قرار إداري لا يترتب عليه إيقاف تنفيذه حتى يقضى بإلغائه ( )، لان القاضي قد يحكم برفض الدعوى ، إذا ما تحقق من شرعية القرار ، أو يحكم بإلغاء القرار الإداري ( ).
وعلى هذا الأساس فإن الموظف الذي يتم تخطيه دون وجه حق يستطيع أن يطعن بقرار الإدارة الضمي الذي لا يستجيب لمطالبته بالترقية، أو يطعن بقرار التخطي ، وترتيباً على ذلك نعرض لهذين الفرضين كما يلي :-
 المطلب الأول
الطعن بقرار الإدارة الضمني

 يقصد بالقرار الضمني أن الإدارة تمتنع عن إصدار قرار إداري بشأن التظلم الذي يتقدم به صاحب الشأن( الموظف)، والذي يلتمس من خلاله أن تصدر الإدارة قراراً جديدا لمصلحته، علمان بان الإدارة غير ملزمة قانونا بالرد على هذا التظلم ( ).
  فإذا كان هناك موظف تتوافر فيه شروط الترقية ، وتنتفي عنه موانعها وكان مستحقاً لها ، ومع ذلك لم تصدر الإدارة قراراً بترقيته ، فإنه يستطيع أن يتقدم بتظلم للجهة الإدارية ويطالبها بترقيته ، فإذا مضى الميعاد المحدد للرد على التظلم دون أن ترد جهة الإدارة والتزمت السكوت ، فهنا نكون أمام قرار إداري ضمني ، يجوز معه للموظف أن يطعن به أمام القضاء الإداري حسب المواعيد المقررة ، ويلاحظ في هذا الصدد أن الإدارة غير ملزمة بالرد على التظلم في حالة القرار الضمني على عكس الوضع في حالة القرار الإداري السلبي ؛ و الذي تكون فيه الإدارة ملزمة قانونا  بالرد على التظلم .
وفي هذا الاتجاه قضت محكمة العدل العليا بأنه : " لا يعتبر القرار الصادر بترفيع عدد من الموظفين قراراً ضمنياً بعدم ترفيع من لم يشملهم الترفيع ، مادام أن الذين لم يشملهم الترفيع لم يتقدموا بطلب ترفيعهم ، وأن الجهة الإدارية المختصة امتنعت عن اتخاذ قرار بذلك " ( ).
ويتبين لنا من خلال الحكم المتقدم إن المحكمة تشترط بأن يتقدم الذين لم يشملهم قرار الترقية بطلب لترقيتهم ، أي بتظلم للجهة الإدارية ، وأن تمتنع هذه الجهة عن اتخاذ أي قرار ، بناءً على ذلك التظلم ، ومعنى هذا أن محكمة العدل العليا أجازت الطعن بالقرارات الضمنية .


المطلب الثاني
الطعن بقرارات الإدارة المتعلقة بالتخطي في الترقية

 يرى جانب من الفقه الإداري أن إلغاء القرارات المتعلقة بالتخطي في الترقية تتضمن جانبين أحداهما سلبي والآخر إيجابي ؛ فالجانب السلبي يتمثل بعدم ترقية الموظف الذي تخطته الإدارة ، أما الجانب الإيجابي فيقوم على أساس ترقية من يليه ( ).
  ولا يجوز تخطي الموظف الأقدم عند إجراء الترقية ، إلا إذا كان هناك سبب مقنع يجعل من الموظف الأحدث أحق منه ، وبالتالي يجوز تخطي الموظف  الأقدم ، إذا كان غير مستوفٍ لشروط الترقية ، أو أصبح هناك مانع يحول دون ترقيته ، أو بات الموظف الأحدث متميزاً عنه في تقارير الكفاية ، أو صار الموظف الأحدث أعلى مؤهلاً منه بسبب المؤهل العلمي الجديد الذي حصل عليه ، أو أضحى ذا خبرة عالية بسبب مشاركته في البرامج التدريبية الوظيفية .
    أما إذا كان الموظف الذي تم تخطيه على حق ، فله أن يطعن في القرار الذي تخطاه ، ويفترض في هذه الحالة أن جهة الإدارة أصدرت قراراً بترقية الموظفين وتخطت أحداهم ، بالرغم من أنه يتوافر فيه شروط الترقية وتنتفي عنه موانعها ، وعلى هذا الأساس يقوم الموظف بالطعن بهذا القرار .
    ولكن السؤال الذي  يطرح نفسه هل الطعن الذي  يتقدم به الموظف بخصوص القرار الذي تخطاه ينصب على الجانب السلبي أم  الجانب الإيجابي ؟ إن الإجابة عن هذا التساؤل ذات اثر كبير بالنسبة لقضاء محكمة العدل العليا ، كونها تقبل الطعن بالقرارات الايجابية دون السلبية ، وعليه، لابد لنا من تناول الطعن  في الشق الإيجابي ومن ثم الطعن بالشق السلبي من قرار الترقية ؛ وذلك على النحو الآتي :
الفرع الأول :   الطعن في الشق الإيجابي من قرار الترقية .
   إن الطعن في الشق الإيجابي ينطوي على القرار الذي يعدل في الحالة القانونية القائمة ، سواء بالإلغاء أو التعديل أو الإضافة ، وهذا ما أكده مجلس الدولة الفرنسي ( ) ، ولقد اعتبرت محكمة العدل العليا أن قيام الموظف بالطعن بقرار الترقية على أساس أن من شملهم ذلك القرار قد تخطوه بالرغم من أنه أحق منهم أو مساوٍ لهم في مرتبة الكفاية أو المؤهل أو الأقدمية ؛ فإنه يكون قد طعن بقرار إيجابي ؛ حيث قضت بأنه : " بما أن الترفيع  يجد حده الطبيعي في مبدأ عادل مؤداه أنه لا يجوز تخطي الأقدم إلى الأحدث عند تساويهما في مرتبة الكفاية والكفاية العلمية ، وبإنزال حكم المادة (56) من نظام الخدمة المدنية على الحالة الماثلة ، فإن من غير الجائز استبعاد المستدعي من عداد المرشحين للترفيع للدرجة الثالثة لإجراء المفاضلة بينهم ، ومن ثم وضعه حيث يستحق في دوره بالترفيع وترتيب الأقدمية " ( ) ، وفي حكم آخر قضت بأنه : " استقر الاجتهاد على أن قضاء الإلغاء يختص بنظر الطعن الذي ينعى على القرار الإداري ترفيع موظف ، وتجاوز مقدم الطعن رغم أن الطاعن أحق بالترفيع ممن جرى ترفيعه ؛ وعليه وحيث إن المستدعي يطعن بقرار ترفيع من جرى ترفيعهم للدرجة الخاصة وعدم ترفيعه بالرغم من انطباق الشروط عليه أكثر ممن تم ترفيعهم ، فهو قرار يقبل الطعن بالإلغاء " ( ).
  وعند الإلغاء يعتبر قرار الترقية كأن لم يكن ، وبالتالي فإن الإدارة تستعيد سلطتها في الترقية بالنسبة للجميع ووفقاً للقوانين والأنظمة المتبعة ( ) .
 وفي كل الأحوال ، لا يجوز  للمحكمة أن تلزم الإدارة بإجراء الترقية في أي وقت لكون إجراء أو عدم إجراء الترقية هي من الملائمات التي تقدرها جهة الإدارة وحدها ( )، وقد أكدت المحكمة الإدارية العليا المصرية  على ذلك بالقول : " ما قضى به الحكم المطعون فيه من استحقاق المدعي للترقية للدرجة الرابعة الإدارية ، فإن مهمة القاضي الإداري تقف عند حد إلغاء القرار الإداري غير المشروع ، أما تنفيذ مقتضى هذا الإلغاء ، فإنه مما تختص به الجهة الإدارية .." ( ).
   وينبغي على جهة الإدارة أن ترقي الموظف الذي صدر الحكم لصالحه متى كان هناك درجة شاغرة ، وفي حال عدم وجود درجة شاغرة تلغى ترقية الموظف المطعون في ترقيته ، وهنا تصبح الترقية كأن لم تكن ، وفي جميع الأحوال لا يجوز للإدارة أن تسترد الفروق المالية المترتبة على الترقية التي تم إلغاؤها ( ) ، وتلتزم الإدارة بإعادة الحال إلى ما كان عليه دون أن يطلب منها ذلك ( ).
الفرع الثاني :  الطعن في الشق السلبي من قرار الترقية . 
في هذه الحالة يطعن الموظف بالقرار الذي أهمل ترقيته أي قرار عدم  ترقيته ، وهذا الطعن ينصب على الجانب السلبي من القرار ، ويقصد بالقرار السلبي امتناع جهة الإدارة عن إصدار قرار معين كان من الواجب عليها إصداره حسب القوانين واللوائح وذلك خلال مدة زمنية معينة( ) ، وهكذا يتضح الفرق ما بين القرار السلبي الذي يلزم الإدارة بإصداره ، وبين القرار الضمني الذي لا يلزمها بإصداره ( ).
   لقد كان اجتهاد محكمة العدل العليا، ولفترة ليست ببعيدة، لا يجيز الطعن بالقرار السلبي  الصادر بعدم ترقية الموظف العام  وقد كانت  المحكمة  تقضي برد الدعوى لعدم الاختصاص  حيث تقول :  يعتبر في حكم القرارات الإدارية امتناع السلطة عن اتخاذ قرار كان من الواجب عليها اتخاذه وفقاً للقوانين والأنظمة ، والمقصود من عبارة " كان من الواجب اتخاذه " ، أن القانون أو النظام يلزمها باتخاذه ، ولا تعتبر الجامعة ملزمة بترفيع المستدعية ، وإن وصلت إلى نهاية الدرجة التي تشغلها ، مادام أن الشاغر غير متوفر ، ومادام أنه لا يجوز ترفيع الموظف إلا إلى وظيفة شاغرة ... ومتى كان ذلك فلا يوجد قرار إداري برفض الترفيع " ( ) ، وفي هذا الحكم عرًّفت القرار السلبي واعتبرته قراراً لا يجوز الطعن فيه بالإلغاء .
     وقضت في حكم آخر : " استقر الاجتهاد على أن الطعن بقرار سلبي يخرج من اختصاص محكمة العدل العليا ، وعليه طعن المستدعي بعدم ترفيعه ... فيكون الطعن بهذا الوصف هو طعن بقرار سلبي يخرج عن اختصاص محكمة العدل العليا ؛ وحيث إن الدفع بعدم الاختصاص من النظام العام ، ويمكن إثارته في أي مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى فيكون الدفع بعدم الاختصاص مقبولاً والدعوى مستوجبة الرد شكلاً ..... " ( ).
   ومما لاشك فيه إن هذا الاجتهاد، ومع الاحترام ، هو محل نظر كبير ومنتقد بكل المقاييس؛ حيث أجازت الطعن بقرارات الترقية الإيجابية باعتبارها قرارات ترقية تشمل ترقية الموظفين المتساوين مع الموظف ، وأن طعنه هنا ينصب على أحقيته ، وأقدميته ولكنها لم تجز له الطعن بالقرارات السلبية المنطوية على عدم ترقيته ، بالرغم من أنها أجازت الطعن بالقرارات الضمنية ، والتي تتطلب أن يتظلم الموظف على أساسها من عدم ترقيته وعند انتهاء المدة المحددة للرد على التظلم ، وفي حال سكوت الإدارة يجوز له عندئذ الطعن بالقرار الضمني المتمثل في رفض أو امتناع  جهة الإدارة عن إصدار قرار الترقية ؟؟                
   و نعتقد بأن النتيجة التي يفضي إليها الطعن بالقرار السلبي أو الإيجابي هي ذات النتيجة المتمثلة في محاولة الحصول على حكم من القضاء بإلغاء قرار الترقية المتضمن تخطي الطاعن (الموظف) ، وبالتالي فلا يوجد اختلاف بين هذا الطعن أو ذاك ، ولا توجد فائدة ترجى من التمييز بين الطعن بالقرار الإيجابي والطعن  بالقرار السلبي ، ولعل موقف محكمة العدل العليا هذا أو اتجاهها راجع إلى مسلكها القديم - قبل صدور قانونها رقم 12 لسنة 1992 - عندما كانت تقضي بعدم جواز الطعن بالقرار السلبي بالتعيين وعلى هذا الأساس جعلت هذا المسلك ينسحب على قرارات الترقية.
    وإذا كان مسلك المحكمة يمكن تبريره قبل صدور القانون رقم 12 لسنة 1992، نظرا لعدم وجود نص يجيز للمحكمة بسط رقابتها على القرارات الإدارية السلبية ، كذلك تفسيرها  لعبارة (الصادرة بالتعيين ) تفسرا ضيقا  بحيث قصرت اختصاصها على القرارات الايجابية  الصادرة بالتعيين دون القرارات السلبية .
  فإننا لا يمكن أن نجد للمحكمة عذرا  في ظل قانونها الحالي والذي نص صراحة في المادة (11) منه والتي اعتبرت القرارات الإدارية السلبية قرارات إدارية يقبل الطعن بالإلغاء أمام المحكمة  حيث جاءت المادة بالقول : يعتبر في حكم القرار الإداري رفض الجهة المحكمة اتخاذه القرار أو امتناعها عن اتخاذه ، إذا كان يترتب عليها اتخاذه بمقتضى التشريعات المعمول بها ))، نضيف إلى ذلك إن المشرع بخصوص الترفيع استخدام عبارة مغايرة للعبارة التي استخدمها بشان التعيين ،  حيث جاء النص (المتعلقة بالترفيع )  ولم يستخدم عبارة ( الصادرة بالترفيع ) و من المعلوم إن عبارة المتعلقة بالترفيع اشمل مدلولا من عبارة ( الصادرة بالترفيع) بحيث تشمل القرارات الايجابية والسلبية على حد سواء .
وعلى أي حال ، فيبدو إن قضاء محكمة العدل العليا في طريقه  إلى التطور ، حيث استخدمت  المحكمة – في حكم حديث لها - ألفاظا عامة يمكن أن نستنج منها إن المحكمة تبسط رقابتها على كافة القرارات الإدارية السلبية -  سواء تعلق الأمر بالوظيفة العامة أو في غيرها- شريطة ثبوت امتناع أو رفض الإدارة  اتخاذ ذلك القرار حيث تقول ((  إن المستفاد من نص المادتين (11 ، 12) من قانون محكمة العدل العليا أن سكوت الإدارة مدة ثلاثين يوما من تاريخ تقديم الطلب إليها لتصدر قرارا ( ملزما بإصداره بمقتضى التشريعات المعمول بها ) ودون أن تصدر قرارا في الطلب هو في حكم القرار السلبي المتضمن رفض الطلب  شريطة أن تهمل الإدارة الطلب ولا تبحث فيه ، وان تسكت حياله سكوتا ينم عن نيتها في رفضه... ( ))).
ولكننا نتمنى على المحكمة أن تفصح عن موقفها بشكل جلي لاسيما فيما يتعلق بالقرارات الإدارية السلبية المتعلقة بالوظيفية العامة.

المبحث الرابع
إجراءات رفع دعوى الإلغاء أمام محكمة العدل العليا 
  إن إقامة دعوى الإلغاء والحكم فيها تتطلب إتباع الإجراءات أو القواعد الشكلية التي تتبع في كافة الدعاوى القضائية ، سواءً كان ينظرها القضاء العادي أو القضاء الإداري ، إلا أن إجراءات رفع دعوى الإلغاء لها بعض الخصوصية التي تميزها عن الإجراءات القضائية الأخرى من حيث  الشكل الذي تقدم به الدعوى أو أسلوب تحضيرها وتهيئتها للمرافقة ، وحتى إصدار الحكم بها وتسبيبه..
وقد بين المشرع الأردني الإجراءات و القواعد الشكلية التي يتوجب إتباعها عند رفع دعوى الإلغاء أمام محكمة العدل العليا( المواد من 13 إلى27  من قانون محكمة العدل العليا)  والتي تتمثل بما يلي : 
1-	لا تسمع الدعوى لدى المحكمة إلا إذا كان هناك استدعاء موقع من محام أستاذ ( مارس المحاماة بهذه الصفة لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات أو عمل في وظيفة قضائية لمدة مماثلة قبل ممارسته للمحاماة ) ( )، وأن يكون وكيلا عن المستدعي ؛ وذلك من أجل تقديم الدعوى وتمثيله لدى المحكمة في جميع مراحل المحاكمة من بدايتها وحتى نهايتها ، أي حتى صدور الحكم فيها ، وفي حال تم رفع هذه الدعوى من قبل المستدعي مباشرة أو من قبل محامي تقل مدة ممارسته عن (5) سنوات فان المحكمة ترد الدعوى شكلا حيت تقول (( لا تسمع الدعوى لدى محكمة العدل العليا إلا إذا كان استدعاء الدعوى مقدما من محام أستاذ مارس المحاماة كأستاذ مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات... ولما كانت مدة مزاولة وكيل المستدعي تقل عن خمس سنوات فتكون الدعوى المقدمة منه مقدمة ممن لا يملك حق تقديمها... ( ) )) .
 ونظرا لطبيعة دعوى الإلغاء باعتبارها دعوى مشروعية تهدف إلى حماية القانون بالدرجة الأولى، فإننا  نتمنى  على مشرعنا الأردني  عدم المغالاة في الشرط ، بان يستثني طعون الموظفين من شرط تقديمها بواسطة محامي  و الاكتفاء بان تكون  باقي الطعون مقدمة من محام أستاذ ، لان توكيل محامي لديه خبرة  يكلف  المستدعي مبالغ باهظة ، ليس بمقدور الكثيرين دفعها ، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تحصين العديد من القرارات الإدارية غير المشروعة ، وهذا لا يتوافق ورسالة القضاء الإداري حامي الحقوق والحريات .
2-	يجب أن يكون استدعاء الدعوى استدعاء مكتوبا و مطبوعاً بشكل واضح ، وعلى وجه واحد من كل ورقة ، ولابد من اشتمال  لائحة الدعوى على موجز عن وقائع الدعوى ومضمون القرار المطعون فيه وأسباب الطعن والطلبات وبصورة واضحة ومحددة( )، وبخلاف ذلك فان المحكمة تقرر رد الدعوى شكلا حيث تقول ((...إذا جاء استدعاء الدعوى خلواً من بيان موجز عن وقائع الدعوى ومضمون القرار المطعون فيه . وفق متطلبات قانون محكمة العدل العليا ... الأمر الذي يتعين معه رد الدعوى شكلاً . ( ))).
3-	 وقد اخذ المشرع الأردني في قانون محكمة العدل العليا بمبدأ حصر البينة ، حيث اوجب إرفاق البيانات الخطية التي يستند إليها المستدعي باستدعائه ؛ وذلك لإثبات ما يدعيه ، كما يجب أن تشتمل تلك البيانات على قائمة بأسماء الشهود الذين يعتمد على شهاداتهم والقرار المطعون فيه في حال ما إذا تم تبليغه للمستدعي ويستثنى من ذلك المستندات والسجلات والملفات التي تكون محفوظة لدى الجهات الإدارية الرسمية العامة ، أو الجهات الأخرى على أن يتم الإشارة إليه بصورة واضحة دون تبليغها لذوي الشأن ، أو تسليمها للغير ( ).
4-	يجب على المستدعى ضده  أن يتقدم بلائحة جوابية للمحكمة ؛ وذلك للرد على استدعاء الدعوى ، وخلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تبليغه بالاستدعاء ، وتسري على اللائحة الجوابية نفس الشروط  المتعلقة بلائحة الدعوى ، من حيث الكتابة و تقديمها بواسطة محام ، ولكن أشخاص الإدارة العامة يمثلهم رئيس النيابة العامة بقطع النظر عما إذا كانوا مدعين أو مدعى عليهم ( ).  
5-	اوجب المشرع الأردني دفع رسوم  على الدعاوى الإدارية، ويقدر رسم دعوى الإلغاء بقرار رئيس المحكمة بمبلغ لا يقل عن ثلاثين ديناراً ولا يزيد على ثلاثمائة دينار، وإذا كان موضوع الدعوى ذا طبيعة تجارية أو استثمارية ، يصبح الحد الأعلى للرسم ثلاثة آلاف دينار ، أما رسوم دعوى التعويض فتقدر وفقا لرسوم الدعوى البدائية الحقوقية  ( ).
وهنا نهيب بمشرعنا الأردني - نظرا لطبيعة دعوى الإلغاء - بأن يسلك مسلك المشرع الفرنسي( ) من حيث تخفيض الرسوم وعدم تعجيلها بحيث يتم  تحصيل تلك الرسوم من الطرف الخاسر بعد صدور الحكم بالدعوى  ، فمبلغ (300) دينار هو مبلغ كبير ، ليس بمقدور جلّ الموظفين دفعه ، وهذا لا يتوافق ورسالة القضاء الإداري ، فعدم المقدرة المادية للموظفين  يجب ألا تكون سببا في تحصين القرارات الإدارية غير المشروعة  .
6-	 إن أحكام محكمة العدل العليا قطعية ( محكمة أول درجة وأخر درجة)  فمشرعنا منذ عام 1951 وحتى تاريخه ، جعل القضاء الإداري في الأردن على درجة واحدة ، فأحكام المحكمة غير قابلة للاعتراض أو المراجعة بأي حال من الأحوال وهذا أمر خطير ، و لا يحقق عدالة ؛   لأنه  يُحرم الخصوم من ميزات مبدأ تعدد درجات التقاضي ، فالحكم يكون نهائيا حتى لو أخطأت المحكمة كأن تستند إلى تشريع ملغي مثلاً أو ترد الدعوى لعدم وجود بينة يتضح فيما بعد وجودها في ملف الدعوى .
 لذا نوصي مشرعنا بأن يأخذ بمبدأ تعدد درجات التقاضي الإداري، ، بحيث يكون القضاء الإداري على درجتين على الأقل، كون مبدأ تعدد درجات التقاضي يُمكن المتقاضيين (الفرد و الإدارة) من تصحيح أحكام محكمة الدرجة الأولى التي أصدرتها عن خطأ أو جهل أو تقصير ، وهذا المبدأ يشبع غريزة العدالة في نفس المحكوم عليه (الخاسر) إذ يتيح الفرصة أمامه بعرض النزاع مجددا أمام محكمة أعلى درجة وقضاتها أكثر عددا وخبرة  من قضاة محكمة  الدرجة الأولى التي أصدرت الحكم ، ومما لاشك فيه ، إن هذا المبدأ يحض قضاة الدرجة الأولى على توخي العدالة و التأني في إصدار الأحكام  خشية إلغائها أو تعديلها من محكمة الدرجة (الأعلى) ( )،  ولا نعلم لماذا اقر مشرعنا مبدأ تعدد درجات التقاضي في القضاء النظامي(الحقوقي والجزائي و ضريبة الدخل و الجمارك)  وحرمنا من هذا المبدأ في القضاء الإداري ؟؟  
وعلى العكس من موقف المشرعين الفرنسي و المصري، الذين أخذا بمبدأ تعدد  درجات التقاضي ، فالمشرع المصري  و منذ إنشاء مجلس الدولة في عام 1946  اخذ بمبدأ تعدد درجات التقاضي ،  بحيث يختص مجلس الدولة- بموجب القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1972  -  بنظر كافة المنازعات الإدارية بصفته أعلى جهة قضائية ( ) ، وتقف المحكمة الإدارية العليا على قمة المحاكم الإدارية وتقابل محكمة النقض ( التمييز ) بالنسبة للمحاكم العادية ، وتختص بالنظر في الأحكام الصادرة من محكمة القضاء الإداري ، كما أن محكمة القضاء الإداري والدائرة الثامنة تحديداً تختص بمنازعات الترقيات ، وأيضاً هناك المحاكم الإدارية ، والتي جعلتها المادة (14) من قانون مجلس الدولة مختصة " بالطلبات التي يقدمها ذوو الشأن بالطعن بالقرارات الإدارية النهائية الصادرة  ومنها قرارات الترقية .

الخاتمة

نورد في خاتمة هذا البحث أهم التوصيات والنتائج : 
أولا: النتائج:
1.	إن الرقابة القضائية على القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية حديثة نسبيا ، حيث  تعود إلى عام 1992  أي بعد سن قانون محكمة العدل العليا رقم 12 لسنة 1992 ، وقبل ذلك التاريخ  لم تكن محكمة العدل العليا صاحبة صلاحية بنظر الطعون المتعلقة بالترقية ، لان المادة (10/3) من  قانون تشكيل المحاكم النظامية رقم 26 لسنة 1952  وكذلك المادة (9/أ) من قانون محكمة العدل العليا المؤقت رقم 11 لسنة 1989 حددتا اختصاصات المحكمة على سبيل الحصر وليس من بينها القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية.
2.	تفرض محكمة العدل العليا رقابة صارمة على قرار الترقية المطعون فيه، فلابد من توفر جملة من الشروط بهذا القرار لكي يقبل الطعن بالإلغاء ، فيجب أن يكون القرار صادر عن جهة إدارية، ويجب  أن يكون القرار منتجا لآثاره  القانونية بمجرد صدوره ، دون أن يتوقف على اعتماد أو مصادقة من جهة إدارية أعلى، و يجب أن يكون صادر من سلطة إدارية وطنية .
3.	إن قضاء محكمة العدل العليا مستقر على وجود مصلحة للموظف الذي يطعن بالقرار الإداري المتعلق بالترقية ، سواء كانت هذه المصلحة محققة أم محتملة ، ولا يشترط  توافر المصلحة عند رفع الدعوى فحسب ، بل  يتعين أن تستمر تلك المصلحة لحين الفصل فيها. 
4.	 لقد حدد المشرع ميعادا محددا لرفع دعوى الإلغاء المتعلقة بقرارات الترقية ؛ فيجب أن ترفع دعوى الإلغاء خلال مدة ستين يوماً من تاريخ تبليغ القرار أو تاريخ نشره ، وعلى الرغم من إن المشرع ذكر وسيلتين لبدء ميعاد الطعن بالإلغاء ، وهما وسيلتا النشر والإعلان ، إلا إن محكمة العدل العليا  أضافت وسيلة ثالثة ، وهي وسليه العلم اليقيني، حيث يقوم العلم اليقيني مقام التبليغ.
5.	إن الاتجاه القضائي الحديث لمحكمة العدل العليا  يقيم وزنا لكافة الشكليات  المقرره قانونا   ؛ حيث يترتب على إغفال أي شكلية بطلان القرار الإداري بقطع النظر عن طبيعة هذه الشكلية سواء كانت جوهرية أم ثانوية . 
6.	على الرغم من إن المشرع الأردني لم يذكر عيب السبب صراحة ، كوجه من أوجه الإلغاء، إلا إن قضاء محكمة العدل العليا مستقر على اعتبار سبب إصدار القرار الإداري عنصرا أساسياً من عناصر القرار الإداري ، وبالتالي فإن انتفاء وجوده يجعل القرار معيباً . 
7.	لقد أجازت محكمة العدل العليا عدة صور للطعن بالقرار الإداري المتعلق بالترقية  ، فيملك الموظف الطعن بقرار الإدارة الضمني القاضي بعد ترقيته ، وله أن يطعن بالقرار الإداري  الذي تخطاه بالترقية ، بشقيه السلبي و الإيجابي،  وان كان اجتهاد محكمة العدل العليا، ولفترة ليست ببعيدة، لا يجيز الطعن بالقرار السلبي  الصادر بعدم ترقية الموظف العام .
ثانيا: التوصيات : 
1-	نتمنى  على مشرعنا الأردني  بان يستثني طعون الموظفين من شرط تقديمها بواسطة محامي  و الاكتفاء بان تكون  باقي الطعون مقدمة من محام أستاذ ، لان توكيل محامي لديه خبرة  يكلف  المستدعي مبالغ باهظة ، ليس بمقدور الكثيرين دفعها ، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى تحصين العديد من القرارات الإدارية غير المشروعة ، وهذا لا يتوافق ورسالة القضاء الإداري حامي الحقوق والحريات.
2-	نهيب بمشرعنا الأردني بان يسلك مسلك المشرع الفرنسي من حيث تخفيض وعدم تعجيلها ؛  بحيث يتم  تحصيل تلك الرسوم من الطرف الخاسر بعد صدور الحكم بالدعوى  ، فمبلغ  الرسوم كبير ، ليس بمقدور جلّ الموظفين دفعه ، وهذا لا يتوافق ورسالة القضاء الإداري ، فالفقر  يجب أن لا يكون سببا في تحصين القرارات الإدارية غير المشروعة .
3-	نظرا لان قضاء محكمة العدل العليا هو قضاء أول درجة و آخر درجه ، فإننا نوصي مشرعنا بان يأخذ بمبدأ تعدد درجات التقاضي الإداري، ،بحيث يكون القضاء الإداري على درجتين على الأقل. 













قائمة المراجع
أولا: باللغة العربية: 
1.	د.احمد أبو الوفا ، المرافعات المدنية والتجارية  ، ط 2،  منشاة المعارف ، الإسكندرية، 1984 .
2.	د. احمد عودة الغويري ،  قضاء الإلغاء في الأردن  ،  ط1 ،  عمان  ، 1989.      
3.	د. أنور رسلان  ، وسيط القانون الإداري  ، الوظيفة العامة  ،  دار النهضة العربية  ،  القاهرة ، 1997  .
4.	د. حسني سعد عبد الواحد ،  تنفيذ أحكام القضاء الإداري ،  الطبعة الأولى ،  بدون دار نشر ،  بدون تاريخ نشر ،  القاهرة .
5.	د. حمدي علي عمر ،  سلطة القاضي الإداري في توجيه أوامر للإدارة  ،  دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ،  2007 .
6.	د. حسين عبد العال محمد  ،  الرقابة الإدارية على الجهاز الإداري للدولة بين علم الإدارة والقانون  الإداري  ،  دار الفكر العربي  ،  الإسكندرية  ،  2004  .
7.	د. خالد سماره الزعبي  ،  القرار الإداري بين النظرية والتطبيق  ،  المركز العربي للخدمات الطلابية ، الطبعة الأولى  ،  عمان  ،  1993 .
8.	د. رمضان بطيخ  ،  قضاء الإلغاء  ، ضمانة للمساواة وحماية للمشروعية ، ط1،  دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة  ، 2006 .
9.	ـــــــــــ ، كيفية تنفيذ الحكم الصادر بالإلغاء في مجال القرارات الإدارية  ،  بحث منشور في مجلة هيئة قضايا الدولة  ،  السنة الثالثة والأربعون  ،  1999 .
10.	د. سامي جمال الدين ،  الوسيط في دعوى إلغاء القرارات الإدارية  ، ط1،  منشأة  المعارف ، الإسكندرية ، 2004 .
11.	ـــــــــــ ، منازعات الوظيفة العامة والطعون المتصلة بشئون الموظفين ، الطبعة الأولى ، منشأة المعارف ، الإسكندرية ، 2005 .
12.	د.سعاد الشرقاوي ، الانحراف في استعمال السلطة وعيب السبب ،  بحث منشور في مجلة العلوم الإدارية ، س11 ، ع 3، 1969 .
13.	ـــــــــــ ،  المنازعات الإدارية  ،  دار النهضة العربية ، القاهرة ،  1976 .
14.	
15.	د. سليمان الطماوي ، القضاء الإداري ، الكتاب الأول-  قضاء الإلغاء ،  دار الفكر العربي  ،  القاهرة ، 1996 . 
16.	د. صبري محمد السنوسي  ،  وسائل النشاط الإداري  ،  ( الوظيفة العامة – الأموال العامة ) ،  بدون دار وتاريخ  نشر . 
17.	د. طارق حسنين الزيات ، حرية الرأي لدى الموظف العام ، رسالة دكتوراه ، جامعة القاهرة ، 1997
18.	د. عبد العزيز عبد المنعم خليفة  ،  الانحراف بالسلطة كسبب لإلغاء القرار الإداري  ،  دار النهضة العربية ،  القاهرة ، 2001  .
19.	د. عبد الغني بسيوني عبد الله ، القضاء الإداري  ،  منشأة المعارف  ،  الإسكندرية ، 1996 .
20.	 ـــــــــــ ، ولاية القضاء على أعمال الإدارة – قضاء الإلغاء ،  منشأة المعارف ، الإسكندرية  ، 1984 .
21.	د. علي خطار شطناوي ،  موسوعة القضاء الإداري  ،  دار الثقافة  ،  عمان ، 2004 .
22.	ـــــــــــ ، القضاء الإداري الأردني  ،  الكتاب الأول  ،  الطبعة الأولى  ،  مؤسسة وائل للنسخ السريع  ،  عمان  ، 1995 .
23.	د. عمرو فؤاد بركات  ،  الترقية وأثر الحكم بإلغائها  ،  بحث منشور في مجلة العلوم الإدارية ، تصدرها الشعبة المصرية للمعهد الدولي للعلوم الإدارية ،  السنة 28 ، العدد الأول ، 1986 .
24.	د. عوض الزعبي ،  أصول المحاكمات المدنية – دراسة مقارنة ،  الجزء الأول ، ط2،  دار وائل ، عمان ، 2006 .
25.	 د. عمر الشوبكي ،  القضاء الإداري  ،  دار الثقافة للنشر والتوزيع  ،  عمان ،  2007 .
26.	. د. فوائد العطار  ،  القضاء الإداري  ،  دار النهضة العربية  ، القاهرة  ،  1968  .
27.	د. محمد إبراهيم الدسوقي ،  حماية الموظف العام إدارياً  ،  دار الفكر الجامعي ، الإسكندرية ، 2004.
28.	   د.محمد حسنين عبد العال  ،  فكرة السبب في القرار الإداري و دعوى الإلغاء ،  رسالة دكتوراه  ، جامعة القاهرة  ،  1971 .
29.	د. محمد ميرغني خيري  ،  القضاء الإداري ومجلس الدولة  ،  الجزء الأول  ، 1992 . 
30.	د. محمود حافظ  ،  القضاء الإداري  ، ط7،  دار النهضة العربية ،  القاهرة ، 1979.
31.	 د. محمود حلمي ،  القرار الإداري  ، ط 2،  القاهرة ،  1985 .
32.	د. مصطفى أبو زيد فهمي  ،  القضاء الإداري ومجلس الدولة  – الكتاب الثاني – قضاء الإلغاء ، ط 4، منشاة المعارف الإسكندرية ،  1979 .
ثانيا : باللغة الأجنبية:  
33.	H.Lowson and others: The Constitution and Administrative law ,Butterworthes ,London , 1966..
34.	T.Hartley and J.Griffith: government and law , 2ed, Weiden and Nicholson , London , 1981 . 
35.	Rivero Jean: Droit Administrative,15 ed,Dalloz,1983
36.	R. Chapus, Droit administrative  général, Tomle, 15 éd, montchrestien, 2001.
37.	Vedel  George : Droit administrative, Paris..
38.	 Andre Delaubadere,Traite de droit administratif,paris, Paris,  1984.


الرقابة القضائية على القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بترقية الموظفين العموميين  في الأردن
ملخص

       حماية للموظف من تعسف الإدارة، عملت التشريعات الوظيفية على إيجاد حماية قانونية للموظف عن طريق إخضاع القرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية للرقابة القضائية ؛ فعندما تتخذ الإدارة قرارا يتعلق بالترقية ، يتوجب عليها احترام القانون بمعناه الواسع ، فان تجاوزت حدود سلطتها ، كأن تصدر قراراتها بشكل يتصف بعدم المشروعية ، كان للموظف الطعن بالقرارات المعيبة أمام القضاء. 
   و على الرغم من الأهمية البالغة لهذا الموضوع إلا أن موضوع الرقابة القضائية لم يلق أي اهتمام من الباحثين في مجال الوظيفة العامة ،  لذا نحاول من خلال هذا البحث تسليط الضوء على موقف المشرع الأردني، لبيان فيما إذا أجازت التشريعات الوظيفة في الأردن الطعن بالقرارات الإدارية المتعلقة بالترقية ؟ ومن هي الجهة المختصة بذلك، القضاء النظامي أم القضاء الإداري ؟؟ وما هو مدى أو حدود هذه الرقابة ؟؟  فهل تشمل فحص مشروعية القرار الإداري ومدى توافر شروط الترقية ؟ وهل تمتد هذه الرقابة لتطال أسباب التخطي في الترقية ؟  

Judicial Review on Administrative Decisions Concerning the  Promotion of civil servant in Jordan

For the protection of the employee from the administrative abuse, the employment legislations worked on finding legal protection for the employee through subjecting the administrative decisions concerning promotion to the judicial review; When the administration take a decision concerning promotion, it shall respect the law in its broad meaning. Thus, if the administration exceeded its limited authority, such as taking illegal decisions, then the employee has the right to appeal its decisions before courts.
In spite of the importance of this subject-matter, the judicial review did not reach any concern from researchers of public employment. Thus, we try in this research to focus on the position of the Jordanian Legislator concerning whether the employment legislations in Jordan permitted the appeal of administrative decisions concerning promotion? Which institution has the jurisdiction; the civil system or the judicial administration? What is the extent or the limitation of such revision? Does it include the examination of legality of administrative decision and the extent of the availability of promotion conditions? And does that revision extend to include the causes of overstepping in promotion? 




 الباحث الرئيسي: الدكتور نوفان العقيل العجارمة – أستاذ  القانون العام المساعد – كلية الحقوق الجامعة الأردنية.
الباحث المشارك:  الأستاذ وليد سعود القاضي - باحث قانوني   – دائرة ضريبة الدخل الأردنية.

----------

